

SMS from any browser, fully sync'd with your Android phone - jianhua
http://mashtext.mashmobile.com/start
Login with your FB account. Available at 
http://mashtext.mashmobile.com/start
======
maneesh1
Hmmm. Not sure I'd want to tie my FB Connect with my SMS's.

------
GvS
Why does it need facebook account?

------
SePP
damn, it doesn't work over here. It's stuck while "connecting" after the
facebook connect. Anyone else having this problem?

~~~
yannickmahe
Same here.

Great idea, though.

~~~
jianhua
We are looking into this now.

------
superdavid
Worked for me, but too buggy to be considered more convenient than using the
phone itself.

------
ntulip
it's pretty cool - how are you protecting the content of my text's which just
got sync'ed to your service?

------
willvarfar
like texty but from firefox and safari too right?

